# Simple, cheap, effective Mayfly/Spider



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is one of the most basic but most useful freshwater fly I tie.
The bodies are cut from a piece of foam. Old shower shoes (Flip-Flops) make nice ones too.

In this case, I cut the bodies with a piece of 3/16" diameter aluminum tubing that I bought at Ace Hardware. They stock many sizes brass and aluminum tubing. Either material (brass or aluminum) work fine. I chose aluminum because it is much cheaper. An old car radio antenna will make dozens in various sizes. Simply chuck a short lenght of tubing in a drill and cut a bunch as shown.









Wrap the hook shank with thread then add a drop of Super Glue. Stick the body to hook and hold for a few seconds. I used a Mustad Aberdeen style #8 gold plated hook for the fly in the photo,

I used part of a bass spinner bait skirt for legs in this case but the rubber strands in small bungee cords work fine too. Using thread, wrap 3 legs to each side and move them into place before adding another drop of Super Glue to the thread holding the legs.
Finished mayfly/spider










These flies are pretty doggone tough. I often catch 50 or more Bluegills before tearing one up.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang that looks easy enough, I like it, thanks for sharing. Do you slide the hook through the foam body or just glue the cylinder of foam on top of the hook?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Depends*

On most, I use a razor and cut a tiny slit in the foam--length wise. I wrap the hook with thread to hold Crazy Glue then slip the hook into the slot and pinch the foam until the glue dries. (A few seconds)

The thread that wraps the legs on gives additional strenght and, of course, you super glue over the wrapping thread.

I've made pretty much the same fly up to 3/4" in diameter with a 4/0 hook.

Sorry I didn't answer your question earlier.


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

great tip's thanks


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

No worries Ken, thanks for sharing your tips. Ive always enjoyed fishing for panfish with my fly rod since I was a kid and this fly looks like it will be a great cost effective addition to my fly box. Cutting a slit in the bottom length wise sounds like it will do the trick.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Capt'n Ken*

How clever ! 
Thanks


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

try using an old flip flop with multiple layers of color....and a larger diameter drill bit...makes great poppers for trout


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice and simple. Great idea using the copper tubing. Going to give them a try. Thanks.


----------

